# High altitude camshaft for ls2?



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

*Does anybody know anything about "high altitude camshafts" or have any experiance with them? Whats the difference between them and a standard high performance cam do they really work? Thanks for your input guys!*


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Never have heard of them although not being at high altitude it's not a topic of conversation here. High compression from the cylinder heads would be a big advantage as well as cam timing events that increased your DRC. I know Ed at FlowTech would be able to sort out a good combo for you.


----------

